# XM Ends Quarter with 136K Subs



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio said Monday that it ended the second quarter with more than 136,500 subscribers, most developed from retail sales.

The second quarter subscriber results amounted to a net gain of more than 60,000 subscribers for the three-month period. Most of the new customers came from retail sales at Circuit City, Best Buy, Tweeter, RadioShack and other retailers nationwide, the company said.

XM remains on track to end the year with an anticipated 350,000 subscribers, XM President Hugh Panero said.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

